# Per carità!



## Hakkar

Ciao... Ho bisogno di sapere se esiste un espressione del genere in francese?

Sarei lieto del vostro aiuto, grazie



PS: comunque non nel senso di elemosina.. ma nel senso come a dire noo! per carità! per dio si voglia! nemmeno per idea!

ciao


----------



## Hermocrates

Mi viene in mente "Absolutement non!" oppure "Pas du tout!" 

Però aspetta i parlanti madrelingua.


----------



## DearPrudence

Forse i madrelingua francesi possono aiutarti se dai una frase o più contesto   Ho un' idea ma mi piacerebbe avere una frase per essere sicura di non sbagliarmi


----------



## brian

Hmmm...

A: _Ti è piaciuto quel film con Clint Eastwood che è uscito qualche settimana fa?_
B: _Per carità!_ (= "Assolutamente no! Come mai puoi pensare una cosa del genere?!")

[Può anche significare "per favore," tipico dei mendicanti per esempio.]


----------



## mickaël

Ciao a tutti,

In questo esempio, direi:
*"Pas du tout"*
*"Absolument *non* pas"*


----------



## Hermocrates

mickaël said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> In questo esempio, direi:
> *"Pas du tout"*
> *"Absolument *non* pas"*



Merci pour la correction!


----------



## Corsicum

Je crois que dans ce registre, pour le non catégorique on invoque pas la charité mais très souvent la pitié et la grâce.
On retrouve beaucoup d’exemples sur Google : 
Expression écrite ou orale :
_Oh non*, *pitié_
_Pitié, pas ça_*!*
_Ah, non, de grâce !_
_Eh bien, non! de grâce_
_Et puis, non, de grâce cher ami_
_Non ! De grâce__, Madame la Ministre => _très fréquent pour les joutes oratoires en politique

Pour l’expression orale on peut omettre le _non_ et dire :
_Pitié / Pitié, pas ça*! / *de grâce ! / de grâce cher ami / De grâce, Madame la Ministre_
Implicitement : _s’il vous plait, non pas ça_
______________________________________________

Ps :Un avis strictement personnel, toute réflexion faite, Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire en français : _Non, non, non s’il vous plait messieurs par charité, no per pietà*, *per carità __!,_ si le contexte s’y prête cela pourrait avoir un certain effet oratoire, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemple.


----------

